# Thetford Toilet Hole not Opening



## HeatherChloe

Hi there

This is so annoying.

The little handle which you pull across and which should open the hole completely is not going all the way across.

I have taken out the cassette, and it is actually the handle which is stuck - the toilet itself has just a hole when the cassette is out, and the handle will only go half way.

The effect is that I get a small "half moon" opening only - just about managable for an emergency late night wee with no paper, but that's it.

What do you think I can do????? 

I was at Premier Motorhomes and showed them the problem, but they didn't know.


----------



## erneboy

From postings I have seen on here I understand that there are many documents, some covering repairs which can be downloaded from the Thetford web site. Maybe you will find some help there. A new cassette is around £120 and many accessory shops keep them, you could leave your current one with an agent for repair, than you would have a spare. I have fixed a few, it's not so hard to do but not a very nice job, Alan.


----------



## ingram

The Thetford website page with the link to repair info. and manuals is here:--

http://thetford.kpnis.nl/web/show/id=82106/langid=42

When you remove the cassette from the 'van, can you open and close the flap by using the knob on the top of the cassette? ...

.... are you saying that when the cassette is removed you still cannot fully move the lever on the toilet inside the 'van?

Edit:- Assuming that you have a C200 type toilet you will find the instructions under 'Valve Blade Handle'.

Go to: 'repair instructions' ---- 'built in toilets'---- 'C200 series' ----- 'Valve Blade Handle'.

Harvey


----------



## JeanLuc

Here is the link to the Thetford repair manuals. First choose your model, then you will find a leaflet on most common problems. I suspect something has come adrift in the opening mechanism and you will have to get your hand, or a small implement into the restricted hole in order to move the closing plate and see what is wrong.

Philip

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=51449/langid=42


----------



## worzel

*Re loo*

Hello from Devon,
I had the same problem on my new van, the loo handle is on a 
rachet.

What i did to fix mine. Put the cassette in and the put your hand in the loo bowl and push back the blade, it will take a good push, it will then jump the rachet like a car hand brake and when it opens
it should be fine.

Mike.

PS Wash your hands!!


----------



## peribro

I'm not clear whether you are saying the problem is with the plate on the cassette or the toilet bowl handle?


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi what thetford cassette is it?

With mine (CS200 series) if the cassette is out then there is a little yellow knob on the cassette which mates with the handle mechanism.

With the cassette out you should be able to turn it to open the slider fully. If that works its not the cassette at fault.

See here >click<

I have a pdf of the maintenance manual somewhere.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

The plastic disc that covers the opening has a plastic pin on the underside and it is a push fit into the carrier that makes the sliding action work so keeping the disc square to the carrier tease it off the carrier with un upwards movement of about 1.5cm. You will then be able to see the U shaped plastic chanel that the thing moves in when you operate the side lever. I think you will find that the slider has jumped over the chanel and you should be able to manoeuver it back in. It may have come out with over vigerous shaking the cassett when emptying. If it is not that then you really are into removing the innards. Quite easy when you can work by touch and know how the parts are assembled. You will need to study Thefords diagrams to understand this. You should consider decalsifying it whilst you are at it and then end up with a smear of olive oil on the moving parts.


----------



## aultymer

> it is actually the handle which is stuck - the toilet itself has just a hole when the cassette is out, and the handle will only go half way.


My reading of this suggests that the cassette is not involved.


----------



## ingram

Further to my previous post: I think the Adria Compact has the new 'C250' toilet: no repair info. on that at the Thetford website! although the valve blade handle mechanism *may* be similar to the C200.

Harvey


----------



## inkey-2008

I agree with aultymer most posters have* NOT* read the original question correctly.
I Quote
*The little handle which you pull across and which should open the hole completely is not going all the way across.

I have taken out the cassette, and it is actually the handle which is stuck - the toilet itself has just a hole when the cassette is out, and the handle will only go half way. 
*
It is the handle beside the bowel that opens the blade that is problem *not* the cassette.

That may need to beremoved to correct the problem.

Andy[/b]


----------



## HeatherChloe

Hi everyone - thanks for your responses.

Well, with the cassette in, I did use one hand to try to make the circle open whilst pushing the handle with the other hand, but to no avail. 

With the cassette out, the handle simply only moves half way.

So, I guess I need to try brute force, knowing that it might break, or WD40 or something.

Tomorrow, I'll empty the cassette, and do some fiddling about with it all, bearing in mind what you've all said, and see what I can do.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Okay. Update.

1. I took out the cassette, which was really full and leaked horribly! Yuck - had to carry it into the house to empty without spilling it. Anyway, the KNOB on the cassette works fine to open and close the hole, so there's nothing wrong with the cassette.

2. I then cleaned out the cassette compartment, which yuck had got full of wee. Very difficult to clean out, actually, as there's alsorts of electrical bits that the wee had run under. Anyway, I can see that from the underside of the toilet, in the cassette compartment, there is an ATTACHMENT which is how the handle operate the knob on the cassette to open the hole. 

3. The ATTACHMENT is shaped to go over the KNOB. The HANDLE should move the ATTACHMENT. 

4. When you slide the cassette in, the KNOB is in a position parallel to the length of the cassette. The ATTACHMENT is also in that same position. Then you can slide the cassette in with the knob sliding gracefully into the attachment. This'll be why you have to have the HANDLE closed when you take the cassette in or out. 

5. I went inside to use the HANDLE on the loo - after a bit of a shove, that worked fine to go from one side to the other. However, I put it in each position (forward and back) and went to look at the ATTACHMENT positioning after having moved it, and guess what? The ATTACHMENT was not moving. So, I have discovered that the problem is that the HANDLE is not moving the ATTACHMENT. 

6. So, how SHOULD the HANDLE move the ATTACHMENT? I notice that the ATTACHMENT has notches on it (like on a cog) and also I notice that there are notches along the wall of the underside of the toilet in the cassette compartment. Being Sherlock Holmes, I think that the ATTACHMENT should probably therefore attach to those notches, and presumably when you move the handle the notches move and turn the ATTACHMENT round. If this sounds right, I am going to have to force the ATTACHMENT round to the other side, because at the moment the ATTACHMENT is NOT attached! Does this sound right to you? Shall I go for it? 

Otherwise, I think I would need to get a completely new toilet, which is going to take ages to organise and be expensive, and in the meantime, the van is not very convenient with no loo.


----------



## Penquin

Have you had a look through the Thetford (Europe) site?

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=82106/langid=42

they have all sorts of repair situations which MIGHT give you some clues - the bottom one of the list of repair pdf's is about dismantling the valve as you have described it is very clear (I assumed it is a C200 model and checked that but you should be able to see if that is correct),

or there is a dedicated phone number;

"_In case you do need any personal support, please do contact our dedicated Thetford Service Team who is more than prepared to give you the right support: +44 (0) 114 273 8157._ "

Hope those suggestions help you solve the problems, the website is very thorough and probably all of us should be aware of it!

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe

Thanks Penguin Dave - am looking through the repair brochures, but can't see the right thing yet.

However, I have noticed that Thetford toilets come with a 3 year warranty.

So, as my van is only 2 years old, I should be able to take it to a Thetford place to be fixed under the warranty. 

I will investigate and report back.


----------



## Penquin

HeatherChloe

I sent you a PM with the correct pdf but I would agree take it back or contact them and let them sort it out!

Dave


----------



## lifestyle

I had the same problem,mine has a larger cover surrounding the hole which needs to be twisted ,comes out very easily .Just turn the cover over and you will see the working for the blade,the blade lever had just jumped out of it`s slot.

Hope this is of help.

Les


----------

